# كيف يعمل جهاز الرؤيه الليليه؟



## مازن الهيتي (18 مارس 2007)

*كيف يعمل جهاز الرؤية الليلية؟*





​*من المعروف أن عملية الرؤية تتم بواسطة انعكاس أشعة الضوء المرئي من الجسم الذي ننظر إليه على أعيننا والتي بدورها تكون صورة للجسم على شبكية العين وتنتقل معلومات الصورة من خلال الألياف البصرية إلى الدماغ ليترجم صورة الجسم. ومن هنا فإن عملية الرؤية تعتمد اساساً على اشعة الضوء المرئي سواء كان مصدره اشعة الشمس أو مصابيح الإضاءة الكهربية. ولهذا السبب فإن في الظلام لايمكن للعين رؤية الاشياء لعدم توفر الضوء المرئي المنعكس من الجسم إلى العين.*

*السؤال الآن كيف يمكن تحسين مدى الرؤية في الظلام؟ *
*للإجابة على هذا السؤال يجب أن نلقى بعض الضوء على الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي الذي يحيطنا، وإن مانراه من ألوان هو جزء بسيط من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي كما هو واضح في الشكل.*
*



*​*لكل منطقة على الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي طاقة محددة تعتمد على الطول الموجي: حيث أن الطول الموجي الأقصر له طاقة أكبر. وبالتالي يكون اللون الازرق ذو الطول الموجي الأقصر في الطيف المرئي له طاقة اكبر من اللون الأحمر لأن له طول موجي أكبر. ويأتي طيف الاشعة تحت الحمراء قبل اللون الأحمر وهذا يعني أن طاقتها أقل.*
*الاشعة تحت الحمراء تقسم إلى ثلاثة مناطق كما تقسم الاشعة المرئية إلى سبعة ألوان مختلفة (ألوان الطيف المعروفة) وهذه المناطق الثلاثة لطيف الاشعة تحت الحمراء هي:*
*المنطقة القريبة من الاشعة تحت الحمراء Near-infrared وهي أقرب مايمكن من الطيف المرئي والتي يبلغ مداها من 0.7 مايكرون إلى 1.3 مايكرون.*
*المنطقة الوسطى Mid-infrared وهي المنطقة من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي في المدى 1.3 مايكرون إلى 3 مايكرون. وهذه الاشعة المستخدمة في أجهزة التحكم عن بعد الرموتكنترول.*
*الاشعة الحرارية Thermal-infrared وهي التي تحتل أكبر مدى من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي من 3 مايكرون إلى 30 مايكرون.*
*الاشعة الحرارية Thermal-infrared هي اشعة تنبعث من الاجسام نتيجة لدرجة حرارتها وليست أشعة تنعكس عن الاجسام. ويعود انبعاث الاشعة الحرارية في منطقة الأطياف تحت الحمراء من اثارة الذرات المكونة للجسم عند درجات حرارة فوق الصفر المطلق وعودتها إلى حالة عدم الاثارة وهذا يسبب إلى انطلاق الاشعة الكهرومغناطيسية في المنطقة تحت الحمراء. حيث أن الذرات في حالة اثارة مستمرة excitation إلى مستويات الطاقة العليا excited level ثم عودتها إلى مستوى الطاقة الأرضي ground-state energy level. *


*الذرة ومستويات الطاقة*

*



*
*عند اكتساب الكترونات الذرة طاقة نتيجة لدرجة حرارتها تنتقل إلى مدارات ذات طاقة اعلى ثم ما تلبث وأن تعود إلى مستوى الطاقة الاساسي Ground Stateمطلقة الطاقة التي اكتسبتها في صورة طيف كهرومغناطيسي في منطقة الاشعة تحت الحمراء بطول موجي يتراوح من 3 مايكرون إلى 30 مايكرون حسب درجة الاثارة. فعلى سبيل المثال عند تسخين ملعقة على لهب تبدأ درجة حرارة الملعقة بالازدياد وينتج عند كل درجة حرارة انبعاث للاشعة تحت الحمراء (الحرارية) إلى أن تصل درجة الحرارة إلى حد معين تبدأ فيه الملعقة بالتوهج ويحمر لونها وهنا نكون قد دخلنا في الأطوال الموجية المرئية لأن درجة الحرارة تقترب من 500 درجة مئوية وتصل أقصى درجات التوهج عندما يصبح لون المعلقة قريبا من اللون الأبيض (اكثر من 1000 درجة مئوية).*
*نستنتج من ذلك أن كل جسم يشع طيف كهرومغناطيسي عند درجات الحرارة فوق الصفر المطلق وكلما ازدادت درجة الحرارة ازدادت درجة الاثارة وهذا يوؤدي إلى انبعاث طيف كهرومغناطيسي يكون في منطقة الاشعة تحت الحمراء عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة وكلما ازدادت درجة الحرارة اقترب الطيف المنبعث إلى الطيف المرئي.*




*ومن هنا تعتمد فكرة الرؤية الليلية على الاشعة تحت الحمراء (الحرارية) المنبعثة من الأجسام، وهذا ما سنقوم بشرحه الآن.......*​
*كيف تعمل أجهزة الرؤية الليلية *




​
<LI dir=rtl>*بواسطة نظام عدسات شبيه بعدسات كاميرا الفيديو يعمل على تجميع الاشعة تحت الحمراء المنبعثة من الاجسام.* 
<LI dir=rtl>*الاشعة الحمراء المجمعة تسقط على مصفوفة من المجسات الحساسة للاشعة تحت الحمراء تعمل على رسم خريطة حرارية للجسم تسمى thermogram.* 
<LI dir=rtl>*تقوم اجهزة اكترونية بتحويل الصورة الحرارية thermogram إلى نبضات الكترونية.* 
<LI dir=rtl>*تقوم وحدة معالجة الاشارة signal-processing unit بترجمة الصورة الحرارية المأخوذة من المجسات إلى معلومات لتعرض على الشاشة.* 
*ترسل وحدة معالجة الاشارة signal-processing unit المعلومات إلى الشاشة على شكل مناطق ملونة تعكس درجات الحرارة وجميع المعلومات المجمعة تكون الصورة.* 
*



*​*هناك نوعان من اجهزة الرؤية الليلية أحدهما يعمل عند درجة حرارة الغرفة ويعرف باسم Un-cooled وبامكانه رصد فروقات في درجة الحرارة تصل إلى 0.2 درجة مئوية وهو اكثر انتشاراً. والنوع الاخر يعمل تحت درجات حرارة أقل من درجة حرارة الغرفة وذلك بتبريده ويعرف باسم Cryogenically cooled وهو مرفع الثمن وبامكانه رصد فروقات في درجة الحرارة تصل إلى 0.1 درجة مئوية ولمسافات تصل إلى 300 متر.*


*يوضح الشكل التالي درجة وضوح الرؤية في ثلاث حالات مختلفة (من اليمين) رؤية بواسطة ضوء النهار وتليها صورة للرؤية الليلية بواسطة مصابيح السيارة ويليها صورة ليلية بستخدام كاميرا تعمل بالاشعة تحت الحمراء الحرارية.**



**



**



**الرؤية في ضوء النهار**الرؤية في الليل*​
*الرؤية باستخدام الاشعة تحت الحمراء الحرارية*​ 
*أنواع اجهزة الرؤية الليلية *
*يمكن تقسيم اجهزة الرؤية الليلية إلى ثلاثة أقسام هي:*
*التلسكوب Scopes وهي الاجهزة التي تثبت على الاسلحة لاصابة الاهداف الليلية أو التي تحمل باليد للانتقال من الرؤية الليلية إلى الرؤية الطبيعية.*
*المنظار Goggles وهي في الغالب ما تثبت على الرأس وتستخدم للتجول بواسطتها خلال الليل.*
*الكاميرا Cameras وهي تشبه كاميرا الفيديو التقليدية ولكن تعتمد على التصوير بواسطة الاشعة تحت الحمراء وتستخدف في طائرات الهيلوكوبتر أو مراقبة الابنية.*
*التلسكوب Scopes**المنظار Goggles**



**



**DARK INVADER Multi-purpose Pocketscope*
*DARK INVADER Night-vision Goggles 4501*​ 
*الكاميرا Cameras*
*



*
*Stealth 301 Series Day/Night Video Camera*​ 
*استخدامات اجهزة الرؤية الليلية *
*للاجهزة الرؤية الليلية العديد من التطبيقات مثل التطبيقات في المجالات العسكرية وفي الابحاث الجنائية وفي رحلات الصيد الليلية وفي البحث عن الاشياء المفقودة وفي التسلية وفي انظمة الحماية والمراقبة. وتجدر الاشارة إلى أن أول وأهم تطبيقات اجهزة الرؤية الليلية هي الاستخدامات العسكرية في التجسس على تحركات الخصم ومعداته في اثناء الليل، كما يستخدمه رجال الاعمل في مراقبة ابنيتهم من اللصوص والمعتدين. كما يستحدمه رجال التحريات الجنائية في دراسة تحركات اللصوص من الاثار الحرارية التي تركتها اقدامهم على الأرض وتحديد فترة الاعتداء ومتابعة المسروقات وغيره.... *

*مراجع *
*مزيد من المعلومات تجدها في المواقع التالية: *



<*How Light Works*

<*How Military Camouflage Works*​<*How Artificial Vision Will Work*​<*Why does it take my eyes several minutes to get used to darkness?*​<*Infrared, Inc.*​<*Nightvision.com*​<*MoroVision: How Night Vision Works*​<*A Brief History of Night Vision Devices*
[*]*Infrared Technolog*​


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 مارس 2007)

معلومات جديده وقيمه نشكرك علها اخي مهندس الليزر


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (19 أبريل 2007)

شكرا أخي مازن معلومات جميله


----------



## سلام العالم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​
جزآكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​*


----------



## محمداللبيدى (16 مايو 2009)

ملك شكرا جزيلا 
ولكن هل لديك فكرة عن ماركات او موديلات للكاميرات وانظمة التحكم بها ؟


----------



## البلبل الطيار (23 مايو 2009)

ططططططططططييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييططططططططططططططططط


----------



## المنسي القانع (1 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا الطيبين


----------



## eng.s.m (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووور جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدي حسن (2 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا..................معلومات مفيدة ومواقع مفيدة


----------



## ليدي لين (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات ولكن لدي سؤال اي نوع من الاشعة تحت الحمراء يستخدم في المجال الطبي اي لمراقبة مرضى معينين اثناء النوم في الليل ؟


----------



## AhmedMidOoO (12 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر لمعلوماتك القيمه


----------



## كوردستان (12 يوليو 2009)

thanks alot
thanks alot


----------



## falcon_of_lava (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي المعلوكات القيمه 
باتوفيق اكثر واكثر


----------



## محمدي حسن (8 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عـــدي (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة
...
..
.


----------



## ياسر رشاد (27 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود جميل .. تسلم إيدك


----------



## ياسين الزيدي (22 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك


----------



## عمر الفلاحي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوور اخي على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبد الرحمن زريزر (7 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عبد الوارث (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع قيم وجديد ومتعوب عليه الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد رضوان الشريف (31 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع وننتظر المزيد


----------



## redaali2020 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mneef (20 يناير 2010)

هل لديك علم كيف تعمل اجهزة التنقيب ؟


----------



## sa123bak (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anas sh (8 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية 
وان شاء الله تجيب معلومات حلوة زي هيك
كمان وكمان


----------



## محمد احمد عشماوي (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى على هذة المعلومات القيمة ولك جزيل الشكر وعندى سؤال هل يوجد جهاز يعمل على اللون الواحد الابيض اي لايرى الا الابيض فقط جذاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## neseergolden (28 فبراير 2010)

الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود المبارك وفقك الله تعالى لكل خير


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## egole (21 مارس 2010)




----------



## العبادي_079 (22 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا ً أخي على هذه المعلومات الاكثر من رائعه*


----------



## لؤي البابلي (27 أغسطس 2010)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## سند سند (28 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا على هذه المعلومات *


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هاي المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا ااااااااااااااااخخخخخخخىىى


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

*مشكور على هذا الموقع الجميل*


----------



## Nuclear Power (11 فبراير 2011)

جهاز جميل جدا و اتمنى أستخدامه و الأجمل هو أسلوب شرحك يا مازن.................................بارك الله فيك


----------



## izznawal (4 مايو 2011)

*معلومات جديده وقيمه نشكرك علها اخي مهندس الليزر*​


----------



## م.عياش (3 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المواضيع والايضاحات الجميلة


----------



## alg star (15 مارس 2012)

*شكرا لك*

مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات الوافية و القيمة


----------

